# ,  ,  ,  .
,        .
  ,    . 
  ,       ,       .
                 .
    ,   !
        20  .
    (   ,    )     .
 20    .
  ?    ,     ,   ?

----------

. 
.
,  ,    ?

----------


## Server56

1. -     ,    .     .
2.     ,     ,      ,   -   .
3.    (     )   20,      90.
4.  , ,  ,     ,     .       .

----------


## grandpa

.   .   20  .         .

----------

